# Internet Configurations



## kentiwi84 (Jan 1, 2011)

:clap2:Hi all, 
Anyone familiar with dsl routers please help me out. I have recently moved from etisaslat to a du area of internet and got the internet connected at the new place already. I am wanting some help configuring my ethernet dsl router that i used with etisalat. Here is what i can tell u

* it is a wireles adsl 2 modem/router 4 port Aztech

*it was used with the opticfibre connection that etisalat provided via port 4 

*i dont want to buy a normal Lan router as i think i can get the one i have working but just going to take some figuring out

*the connection im with now is straight rj45 socket through the wall to the pc with normal networking cable, which im thinking is connected to either another router or main modem in the ceiling somewhere becasue there is about 10 scattered around the place :confused2: :confused2: :confused2: :confused2:

so if anyone can help me configure the router so i can bridge the already connection i have and relay it through my wireless router that would be much appreciated

Thanks Norm


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Sounds to me you need to buy a cable router. Your current ADSL modem has a telephone port in the back and 4 rj45 ports right? If so this will not work as the connection to the wall you are describing sounds like a cable fibre-connection. 

I had the same issue switching from Al Shamil to eLife with Etisalat. 

Pop into an electronic store, they should sell some basic cable routers for a few hundred dirhams. Just mention your DU package and they should point you to the right thing.


----------



## kentiwi84 (Jan 1, 2011)

zin said:


> Sounds to me you need to buy a cable router. Your current ADSL modem has a telephone port in the back and 4 rj45 ports right? If so this will not work as the connection to the wall you are describing sounds like a cable fibre-connection.
> 
> I had the same issue switching from Al Shamil to eLife with Etisalat.
> 
> Pop into an electronic store, they should sell some basic cable routers for a few hundred dirhams. Just mention your DU package and they should point you to the right thing.


_________________________________________________________________

Yea its looking like im going to have to get a normal cable router. 5 years ago before i did a complete career change i would have nailed this problem in the butt but ive been out of the loop for so long. I just dont undertstand how etisalat used the same box im trying to work now as a optic fibre router yet i cant do the same here, its pretty much the same setup...:ranger::ranger:


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

It's a terrible router, everyone's complaining about it. You obviously logged in via Wifi to it to try and config? might pay to play around with it while connected via LAN. Just play around with the wizard settings mainly anything to do with routing. Also click "advanced mode" at the top to get into lots of config settings.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

I think I was lucky I just plugged in my old etisalat aztech just to see what would happen and did nothing and its been working fine now for around a year and a half


----------



## kentiwi84 (Jan 1, 2011)

desertdude said:


> I think I was lucky I just plugged in my old etisalat aztech just to see what would happen and did nothing and its been working fine now for around a year and a half


so you are using the aztech dsl router with the Du cable connection..? is there anyway you can check ur settings for me so i can mimick urs thanks


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Yup using the crappy Sh!tisalat Aztech with a DUochebag connection. I have the DU cable plugged into one of the four ports and not the one labled "internet" like we did with the Etis connection.


----------

